# Bug del portage?

## ProT-0-TypE

Ultimamente mi capita una cosa strana, l'Updating Portage cache quando arriva verso il 50% si blocca e ci mette una vita ad andare avanti, così l'emerge sync ci mette una vita a completarsi.

Il bello è che non capita sempre ma va un po a random...

Mi è capitato sia facendo l'emerge sync che il webrsync.

Oggi ho scoperto che nel chan #gentoo c'è un'altra persona a cui capita.. siamo gli unici? è un bug da segnalare (su bugzilla non ho trovato nulla)?

EDIT: Ho scoperto che non capita solo a noi 2 ma a molta più gente

----------

## OhiAhiOhi

pure io ho lo stesso problema

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Dimenticavo, la mia versione del portage è la 2.0.51.22-r3 e sono su x86

Ho trovato pure un bug che parlava di questo ma per una versione inferiore di portage, risultava FIXED anche se alla fine c'è un post dove si chiede che venga riaperto... con nessuna risposta ovviamente

----------

## unarana

Stesso problema per me

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686)
```

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Sawk

ho pensato di upgradare la versione di portage alla tested...ebbene, non mi da più gli stessi problemi:

```
echo "sys-apps/portage ~*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -u portage

emerge-webrsync
```

questo è stato il risultato:

```
Downloaded 20.4 megabytes in 52 seconds. (397.26 KB/s)

portage-20051116.tar.bz2: OK

Syncing local tree...

building file list ...

131539 files to consider

Number of files: 131539

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 105782238 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3126408

Total bytes written: 3126461

Total bytes read: 20

wrote 3126461 bytes  read 20 bytes  4935.25 bytes/sec

total size is 105782238  speedup is 33.83

cleaning up

transferring metadata/cache

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 *** Completed websync, please now perform a normal rsync if possible.

     Update is current as of the of YYYYMMDD: 20051116

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

anche a me con la ~2.0.53_rc7 il primo sync è andato a buon fine...

----------

## luna80

stesso identico problema che noto da circa un mesetto o poco meno.

arriva al 50% e diventa lentissimo. pensavo fosse un problema legato alla quantità dei pacchetti aggiornati ma in realtà non è affatto così.

faccio il sync ogni giorno ed il 90% delle volte ho lo stesso problema.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fiùùùù anche io ho notato la cosa, e siccome in questi ultimi 6 mesi il cugino di Murphy deputato ai dischi rigidi è già passato a trovarmi purtroppo   :Twisted Evil:  , mi stavo già disperando per un altro disco pronto sulla rampa di lancio verso l'inceneritore...

Cosa strana, sul mio server scsi 160 10k rpm non ho notato rallentamenti... Come dite? Sborone?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Quoto quoto quoto, stesso identico problema anch'io......

Mmmmm,  mi sa che dovranno giochicchiare un pò di più quelli di gentoo con la routine di aggiornamento della cache  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho fatto un altro sync con portage VUOTO + 2 emerge metadata e con la versione masked del portage non si è ancora bloccato... speriamo bene  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

questo problema è stato già trattato qui giorni fa

è normale al momento purtroppo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> questo problema è stato già trattato qui giorni fa
> 
> è normale al momento purtroppo

 

uhm si in effetti accenna un po al problema funkloow e luka89, anche se si parla di come velocizzare il portage in generale (a me andrebbe bene anche com'era prima..) :'(

----------

## X-Drum

allora in questo momento quello che è certo è che tale

slowdown è "normale", come qualcuno in quel post

ha indicato il problema (vedia anche vecchie gwn) risiede

nell'algoritmo che gestisce la cache di portage,

si è vero si parla anche di quellìhack per lo speedup

ma sono due cose cmq correlate

----------

## Luca89

In una recente GWN si diceva che già i sviluppatori stanno lavorando per risolvere questo problema. Da parte mia posso dire che con cdb va tutto più veloce ed è abbastanza stabile.

----------

## Sawk

cdb non mi da grosse differenze però eix è una bomba..... non capisco perchè non lo utilizzino per il emerge

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ecco la GWN a cui si è fatto riferimento nel 3d : http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051031-newsletter.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## neon

Premetto che manco dal forum da mesi e non so se l'argomento e' stato gia' trattato.

Ho notato che ultimamente il sync di portage impiega molto tempo e cpu durante la fase di updating della cache, cosa che prima non faceva assolutamente.

Capisco che il numero di pacchetti e' aumentato in questi anni e che anche portage e' stato modificato profondamente ma 5-10 minuti fermo al 50% con la cpu al 99% mi sembrano un comportamento strano... confermate la cosa o devo ripulire il mio sistema?

edit: cercando in forum ho trovato un precedente thread che spiega come raggirare la cosa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-385719.html

Solo che mi piacerebbe capire perche' succede...  :Sad: 

P.S. spero di tornare a postare piu' spesso in questo periodo  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mi accade la stessa cosa... quando aggiorna la cache si ferma tantissimo al 50%... anche se non è sempre così..

----------

## COReE

Eh si proprio da 50% -55 % ci mette un pò anche con un amd64 3400+. Cmq no penso che sia cosi preoccupante. Lo faceva fin dai primi giorni con una media di 2sync a settimana.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e c'è anche il mio post aperto pochi giorni fa:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403232.html

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, e per fortuna che tra le linee quida del forum c'è scritto: cercare prima di postare...

----------

## Ic3M4n

dai... cosa ci stanno a fare i traduttori se poi si passano i link in inglese? http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20051031-newsletter.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge della discussione aperta da neon su questo thread.

Il messaggio di Ic3M4n precedente a questo apparteneva alla "vecchia" discussione

[/MOD]

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

lo stesso problema c'è (ovviamente) con la versione masked 2.0.53_rc7

----------

## xoen

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> lo stesso problema c'è (ovviamente) con la versione masked 2.0.53_rc7

 

Secondo quanto scritto nella GWN di questo 31 ottobre è in fase di test e dovrebbe essere backportata (si può dire?) nella versione 2.0.54, o forse nella 2.0.55, insomma quando sarà abbastanza testata.

<ot> Qualcuno sa se le versioni nuove di portage rimuovono anche le dipendenze di un pacchetto in fase di disinstallazione? da quale versione? Lo so esiste ziopino  :Smile:  < /ot>

PS: Anche io, come tutti a quanto ho capito, ho questo problema fastidioso del sync lentissimo che si inchioda al 50% dell'aggiornamento della cache. Ma è un problema dovuto alla "vecchiaia" di un'intallazione gentoo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Anche io, come tutti a quanto ho capito, ho questo problema fastidioso del sync lentissimo che si inchioda al 50% dell'aggiornamento della cache. Ma è un problema dovuto alla "vecchiaia" di un'intallazione gentoo?

 

non penso. l'ho visto fare a macchine nuove e vecchie.

solo su macchine con file system particolarmente "tuned" non ho notato questa cosa, quindi presumo che portage risenta del collo di bottiglia rappresentato dal disco

d'altronde...

 *il mio pc di casa wrote:*   

> melkor distfiles # rm -rf *
> 
> melkor distfiles # cd ../
> 
> melkor portage # find | wc
> ...

 

...474 MB su 131794 file non è poca roba

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho mai pensato che fosse un bug!!

L'ho sempre presa come una cosa normale...

----------

## makoomba

non credo dipenda da dischi/fs: ho fatto qualche test su ram e la differenza è trascurabile.

considerato che il procio sta fisso al 100%, sono propenso a credere che il processo sia CPU-bound piuttosto che IO-bound.

non si tratta di un bug, semmai di un problema prestazionale legato a formato dati e/o algoritmo utilizzati per generare la cache locale.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gioia e gaudio: con il nuovo portage

```
*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.0.53

      Latest version installed: 2.0.53

      Size of downloaded files: 229 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: The Portage Package Management System. The primary package management and distribution system for Gentoo.

      License:     GPL-2
```

il problema del rallentamento al 50% è stato risolto...

Qui ci sono altre info riguardanti in particolare emaint il nuovo tool per il controllo della correttezza dei file di portage In questa release portage è molto pignolo e non gradisce di avere installati pacchetti ~x86 e di non avere la relativa voce in package.keryword o cmq altre cose poco pulite. Quindi, onde evitare di incasinare la vostra linux box vi consiglio di passare in rassegna tutti i pacchetti che 

```
emaint -c world
```

 vi segnalerà.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ho quella versione del portage da un po e il bug c'è sempre!

----------

## thewally

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io ho quella versione del portage da un po e il bug c'è sempre!

 

Prova utizzando cdb, mi sembra meno rischioso che utilizzare una versione instabile di portage   :Wink: 

Inoltre cdb ha risolto brillantemente il problema sia sul mio laptop che sul desktop.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prima di passare a soluzioni che richiedono la modifica di portage io proverei a controllare con emaint se i tuoi files son tutti a posto...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho controllato il world un bel po di volte, uso quella versione del portage già da un po  :Smile: 

Comunque c'è pure scritto nel post che hai linkato, i problemi della cache dovrebbero essere risolti dalla prossima versione (2.1)

----------

## koma

Ragazzi  forse sono rimasto fuori troppo tempo ma mi pare che un update cache di un emerge sync non duri + di 2 3 minuti al massimo... a me ci mette 15 minuti.

Ho riemerso python e portage...

Non mi viene altro in mente.

----------

## PboY

se ti tranquillizza stanotte lo ha fatto pure a me ...

----------

## Onip

15 minuti? sei anche fortunato.... a me sta delle mezz'ore col processore al 100%.

è un problema noto di portage, dovuto, credo, al gran numero di ebuild che ci sono. ci stanno lavorando su e per le prossime versioni di portage dovrebbe essere risolto. se cerchi ci sono dei post a riguardo

Byez

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da koma con questo. Ragazzi, cerchiamo prima di postare, thx  :Wink: 

[/MOD]

----------

## Ferdinando

Veramente da poco prima di natale c'è il sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre3-r1 che fila che è una scheggia (update in 1 minuto circa). Naturalmente è in testing per tutte le piattaforme ma per chi è una ~ARCH è uno splendido regalo di natale  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## Sparker

Le soluzioni al problema sono due:

1 - usare la "beta" di portage 2.1, che usa un nuovo sistema di caching, molto più veloce

2 - usare cdb, che è molto più veloce persino di portage-2.1...

Io ho utilizzato sia cdb che portage-2.1 (ma non riesco a farli funzionare assieme) e mio consiglio è:

usate cdb, è abbastanza facile da installare, è veramente una scheggia e non rischiate i problemi legati ad un portage instabile

----------

## koma

Ogni volta che faccio un emerge sync ci mette anche 2 ore per aggiorare la cache del portage non mi sembra normale qualcuno ha una qualche idea?

----------

## BikE

A me si ferma per tipo 3-4 minuti al 52%... ma non saprei dirti nulla in merito...

----------

## lavish

Stavo già per chiudere il thread.. leggendo melgio però noto "2 ore"

È un'iperbole o veramente ci impiega 2 ore?

----------

## koma

Non è un'iperbole ci mette due ore 

con questo HOWTO si velocizza ma non sono l'unico caso ho trovato un thread di 9 pagine con un sacco di persone che se ne lamentano non so cosa pensare.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261580-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Tenete presente che su una macchina identica a questa con quell'howto fa il cache in 30 secondi sulla mia comunque 3 - 4 minuti certo è molto meglio ma si può fare di più no?

----------

## mambro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261580-highlight-edb.html

Fai quel che dice e dovrebbe andare decisamente meglio   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

ma che macchina è? 2 ore sono oggettivamente troppe

----------

## koma

Pentium M 1800 1 gb ram 

(nemmeno una merdina se si vuole eh?)

----------

## vcam

A me, con un PIII - 866, ci mette come minimo 30 minuti per completare l'operazione.

Va decisamente meglio con un P4 - 3.2 64 bit, al massimo 5 minuti.

Le cifre sono prese a spanne, ma se serve cronometriamo ok? (anche se spero di no, perchè è già angosciante così).

Bye Vcam

----------

## Inventore1

il metodo del thread segnalato funziona benissimo sulle macchine non recenti (sono passato da un'ora a 7 minuti su un k6 500mhz) ma sul mio amd64 3000+ rallenta tutto....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## grentis

Beati voi...io con pentium II meno di 2 ore non ci penso neanche...

proverò a vedere la soluzione del link  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

io una soluzione l'ho trovata.

a rischio e pericolo di chi voglia percorrere questa strada: il nuovo portage (versione 2.1, attualmente in testing) risolve questo problema molto brillantemente.

mi rendo conto che installare softare in testing a volte potrebbe essere un azzardo. trattandosi si portage stesso lo è eccome, eppure la nuova versione non soffre più di questo problema. provato sulla mia pelle: un UltraSPARC IIi a 330 MHz con portage 2.1 è più veloce di un Pentium-III 600 MHz con portage 2.0

a voi la scelta

----------

## grentis

Direi che la soluzione del link funziona  :Smile: 

Sono sceso a 3 minuti per aggiornare la cache dopo un sync...   :Laughing: 

Thanks for the tip

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> [MOD]
> 
> Fatto il merge del thread aperto da koma con questo. Ragazzi, cerchiamo prima di postare, thx 
> 
> [/MOD]

 

Ehi, anche io ho fatto il merge di un thread di koma con questo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

